# AZ outing last Sunday of the season for Mt. Snow



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

Date obviously not confirmed, but Mt. Snow seems to be the most central location for all of us, so I hope many can make it.

Activities to include:

1. Impromptu AZ bump off.  I expect you there Highway Star :lol:

2. Steeze's grand entry - no excuses

3. BBQ in the lot at the end of the day.  Someone needs to bring a grill, others buns and cheese, I will bring Kobe Burgers for all


Who's in??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

Me..Mount Snow is only 5 hours away..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

It's over 3.5 for me.....but it's the most logical choice for all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It's over 3.5 for me.....but it's the most logical choice for all.



DeadHead..Have you met any AZers?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> DeadHead..Have you met any AZers?




Just Terry.  Met up with him one night at Shawnee Peak a few weeks ago.  Other than that....zilch


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be there.  Should be fun.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 13, 2008)

I should be there and I still have my 10 $35 tickets and might still have 1 free.


----------



## roark (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably be there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2008)

on it like stink on sh*t.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe, depends on date and outcome of Ortho appt.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe, depends on date and outcome of Ortho appt.



I'll push your wheelchair.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'll push your wheelchair.



Thanks, will it have skis on it?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, will it have skis on it?



This one to get you up the hill...






This one for the way down.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! If I didn't need the second one to begin with I certainly will after the ride up. :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Me..Mount Snow is only 5 hours away..



GSS If it helps you can stay at my condo for the weekend. Drive up Friday night?? 
I'm not sure what weekend that would be though . Could be as soon as 4/13 or maybe 4/20 or 4/27?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> GSS If it helps you can stay at my condo for the weekend. Drive up Friday night??
> I'm not sure what weekend that would be though . Could be as soon as 4/13 or maybe 4/20 or 4/27?





Thanks for the offer, I'll keep that in mind..


----------



## reefer (Mar 13, 2008)

*Party On!*

I'll be there on closing Sunday whenever it may be. I also have "ski bum house" lodging for whoever wants it, with many twins and bunks, and a couple shared bathrooms. Clean place. $20.00 Sunday-Friday, $25.00 Saturday.
We also have a big ass charcoal/wood grill at the house, and a full kitchen, and about four refrigerators.................................................................................
Keep me posted


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

Not going.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Not going.




bad appointment?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> bad appointment?



Yup,

Blown ACL, bruised bone, sprained mcl and possible small tear in meniscus.

Need to do 4 week PT to stregthen leg and wait for swelling and bruised bones to heal. Then have surgery. Should be up and running for next season.

Funny thing is it doesn't hurt. Doc was suprised.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.  How did you hurt yourself?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2008)

Collided with a snowboarder. Hit him knee first and did the standard forward twisting fall around him.


----------



## Paul (Mar 14, 2008)

BTW Wa, I probably still have a bunch of protocols around. I think most are in .pdf format. If I find anything, I'll send them your way, if you want.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 14, 2008)

I could do the 27th, but my son is off from school from April 14th-18th so the earlier dates will not work as we want to get up to Sugarloaf during that time frame.


----------



## Paul (Mar 14, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I could do the 27th, but my son is off from school from April 14th-18th so the earlier dates will not work as we want to get up to Sugarloaf during that time frame.



Same boat, different ocean here. I'll be in Mexico the 14th and 19th. Here's hoping they stay open until the 27th!


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like skibum9999999999999999995 gets my free ticket


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Same boat, different ocean here. I'll be in Mexico the 14th and 19th. Here's hoping they stay open until the 27th!



Mexico??? The skiing sucks there.


----------



## Paul (Mar 14, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Mexico??? The skiing sucks there.



Yeah, I know. I'm one of those weirdos who have varied interests. :wink:


----------



## Zand (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll try and make it... I know I'll be there once in late April although it might not definitely be closing day. Depends on work, etc.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm one of those weirdos who have varied interests. :wink:



Maybe you'll luck out and catch Mexico on a powder day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

Probably not going to be able to swing a Sunday. Might try for a late April Friday though...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably not going to be able to swing a Sunday. Might try for a late April Friday though...



you and yiour 'friday' outings :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm up for it...whenever it may be.  I'll be away on a field trip mid-April, though.  Let's hope it's the week after.

I'll probably stay up there Saturday night, as well.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 1, 2008)

April 20th, I'm at Killington, but I'm expecting later than that to be Mount Snow's last day (I saw a T-shirt that I really liked that said, "POWDR Co. - We're not happy until you're not happy." Stickers are also on lift poles at KMart.) If so, and assuming my body hasn't completely quit on me by then, decent chance I'm up for an excuse for more skiing.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 1, 2008)

I should be in.  I haven't had a real day of bump skiing since the November Mt. Snow gathering.  Mmmm spring bumps...


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 3, 2008)

should be in mt snow is a great place late spring


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunday works for me...just which one???


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Sunday works for me...just which one???




I'm hoping for May 11th


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm hoping for May 11th




Right on brother.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 3, 2008)

definitely want to go. it's only 4 1/2 hours. one of those weekend is booked for some family thing though.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I should be in.  I haven't had a real day of bump skiing since the November Mt. Snow gathering.  Mmmm spring bumps...



I do love spring bumps after a long winter, the kind that only start showing up when the sun comes out and it's nice and warm out, after the jackets are put away until winter.

Spring moguls are good too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Sunday works for me...just which one???



I must admit, despite not wanting to know when the season will end for Mt. Snow, I do want to know so I can plan for this.

I'll be there for sure no matter when it is


I'm just hoping for some AZ core representation.  i.e. the CT crew - Greg, bvibert, 2knees.......


Flockin' A I'm bringin Kobe Burgers dammit :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

If it's 4/27 I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm just hoping for some AZ core representation.  i.e. the CT crew - Greg, bvibert, 2knees.......



4/20 or 4/27, I'm out. If they're open on 5/4 ( :-o ), I _might _be able to swing it.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I must admit, despite not wanting to know when the season will end for Mt. Snow, I do want to know so I can plan for this.
> 
> I'll be there for sure no matter when it is
> 
> ...




as long as i'm still walking, i'll be there.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> 4/20 or 4/27, I'm out. If they're open on 5/4 ( :-o ), I _might _be able to swing it.



Come on 5/4!  I can't do 4/27 and I kind of doubt that they will close as early as 4/20.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm hoping it's May as well..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 8, 2008)

Surgery on May 13...That's the official end to my season.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 8, 2008)

So when will the official date be set???? I'm good on any Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

A mention of May?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm officially in if they are open on Sunday, May 4.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2008)

we shouldve gone today bro.  why did you talk me out of it?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> we shouldve gone today bro.  why did you talk me out of it?



The letter after "E" and the letter after "T". Put them together and what do you see?

:argue:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm officially in if they are open on Sunday, May 4.



Why don't we just make that the date.  We'll call it AlpineZone Mayday and we'll all ski with rubber tubes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 9, 2008)

Any Sunday is good for me....


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Why don't we just make that the date.  We'll call it AlpineZone Mayday and we'll all ski with rubber tubes.



Well, if we could know whether they'd be open for sure, it would be easy, but there are obviously no guarantees. Certainly don't plan around my attendance...


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Any Sunday is good for me....



Oh I sure do hope they're open May 4. I need a goose stompin' lesson.


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2008)

If they're open May 4th, we may be game.  Sundays are pretty full otherwise right now.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sunday May 4th will be spent harvesting corn at Sugarloaf.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Sunday May 4th will be spent harvesting corn at Sugarloaf.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the impression you really like Sugarloaf...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the impression you really like Sugarloaf...



Correct me if I'm wrong but you like to pad your post count stating the obvious..lol..


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you like to pad your post count stating the obvious..lol..


Well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black.... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the impression you really like Sugarloaf...


 
You think?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Sunday May 4th will be spent harvesting corn at Sugarloaf.



I'll chow some corn with you up there on the 27th


Hope to see you on the 4th at Mt. Snow.  The corn is sweeter in Vermont, but you and I have already discussed that.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black.... :roll:




Bump for stoke!!!!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2008)

So were thinking the 27th??  


steve


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2008)

powhunter said:


> So were thinking the 27th??
> 
> 
> steve



With the next ten days forecast, that seems the most likely.  We'll have to hear next week's take from the locals on Monday I'm guessing.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

If it's the 27th, I'll do my best to stop in on my way from Tux. Would be an appropriate ending to the season since it started at Snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll do the 27th, but a little birdie told me they're shooting for May 4th.  (Little birdie is a student of mine who's a weekend instructor.)


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

4/27: Out.
5/4: In.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't do the 27th, but maybe the 4th...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2008)

4/27 TAP NY at Hunter.........................good beer and food!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2008)

kingslug said:


> 4/27 TAP NY at Hunter.........................good beer and food!!




I can have that in my neighborhood..but what about skiing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2008)

If Mount Snow is open in May..I'll be there like a Hobo on a Ham Sandwich...JEA!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/26950-mount-snow-final-day-roll-call-4-27-a.html


----------

